# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  VirusInfo запускает партнерские программы для Интернет-ресурсов

## NickGolovko

VirusInfo, ведущий российский информационно-аналитический ресурс в сфере лечения персональных компьютеров от вредоносных программ, участник Альянса профессионалов в области анализа безопасности (Alliance of Security Analysis Professionals, ASAP), сообщает о запуске группы программ сотрудничества для ресурсов сети Интернет. 

Сайты-участники партнерских программ VirusInfo отныне имеют возможность на особых условиях использовать ряд специализированных документов и авторских методик, а также пользуются правом на внеочередное обучение специалистов по профилю той или иной программы. В настоящее время предлагаются следующие программы:

*- Партнерская программа "Лечение"*
Правила оформления запроса, методика лечения пользовательских компьютеров от вредоносного программного обеспечения

*- Партнерская программа "Обучение"*
Учебный курс VirusInfo по лечению ОС Windows от вредоносного программного обеспечения, методика обучения

Для индивидуальных пользователей продолжают работать Коллегиальная и Стажерская программы. Подробная информация по формам сотрудничества для Интернет-ресурсов и для пользователей доступна на сайте Антивирусного портала VirusInfo.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

